# Canadian C17 Take Off



## tomahawk6 (14 Jul 2019)

Cool video taken at Leeds in the UK. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ_prZhCiOc


----------



## exspy (14 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Cool video taken at Leeds in the UK.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ_prZhCiOc



Great video, and an impressive aircraft.


----------

